# video-dateien anschauen

## Yonathan

hallo.

ich wollte mal fragen, welches programm ihr benutzt, um videodateien, egal welchen formats, anzuschauen.

habe einige mpeg und wmv auf dem rechner, die ich aber, wie ich jetzt gesehen habe, net anschauen kann, weil mir einfach das programm dazu fehlt :/ ebenso für filme von dvd oder cd.

lg. yona

----------

## Gentoonie

xine, für so ziemlich alles.

Für formate wie wmv gibt es in portage die win32codecs. Damit sollte man sie abspielen können.

----------

## Yonathan

die win32codecs habe ich schon emerged, schon vor einiger zeit, aber das sind ja nur bibliotheken.

muss ich einfach xine dateiname eingeben und schon kann ich das schauen?

lg. yona

----------

## Gentoonie

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> die win32codecs habe ich schon emerged, schon vor einiger zeit, aber das sind ja nur bibliotheken.
> 
> muss ich einfach xine dateiname eingeben und schon kann ich das schauen?
> 
> lg. yona

 

Im normallfall, ja. Der Befehl ist allerdings xine-ui.

Man kann aber auch erst xine starten und dann damit dateien öffnen  :Wink: 

----------

## Yonathan

super, vielen dank.

werde es gleich mal ausprobieren  :Smile: 

lg. yona

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Für DVDs nehm ich xine. Der ganze Rest läuft bei mir mit mplayer wo ich alle nötigen (und unnötigen  :Wink: ) USE-Flags gesetzt habe. Bis jetzt ist mir eigentlich auch noch kein Format untergekommen, das ich mit dieser Kombi nicht abspielen konnte. (Manchmal brauch ich noch den RealPlayer für RealMedia-Streams)

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## the-pugnacity

ich nutze als gnome user inzwischen für die meisten videos totem, nur wenn es damit nicht geht probiere ich das noch mit mplayer liegt aber meist daran das die videos einfach schlecht gemacht sind.

wenn du bei dvd's wert auf das dvd menu legst musst du so oder so auf oggle zurück greifen

----------

## Yonathan

ich habe grade beim mplayer (emerge ihn doch zur sicherheit) gesehen, dass dort kein win32codec-useflac mit drin ist.

hat er das jetzt automatisch? oder muss ich das noch zusätzlich setzen? habe mir die use-flags extra über emerge -pv mplayer anzeigen lassen O_o

etwas stutzig hat mich auch folgendes gemacht:

```
Enabled optional drivers:

    Input: ftp network tv mpdvdkit2 vcd smb

    Codecs: qtx divx5linux libavcodec dshow/dmo win32 faad2(external) libmpeg2 liba52 mp3lib libvorbis libmad gif

    Audio output: alsa esd arts oss sdl mpegpes(file)

    Video output: xvidix cvidix sdl vesa gif89a md5sum pnm jpeg png mpegpes(file) fbdev svga aa opengl dga xvmc xv x11 xover dfbmga directfb

    Audio filters:

  Disabled optional drivers:

    Input: tv-v4l2 tv-v4l tv-bsdbt848 edl live.com matroska cdda dvdread dvb

    Codecs: divx4linux x264 xvid libdv real xanim libdts libtheora toolame liblzo

    Audio output: sgi sun jack polyp dxr2 nas dsound win32 macosx

    Video output: winvidix bl zr zr2 dxr3 dxr2 directx caca ggi xmga mga tga tdfx_vid tdfxfb 3dfx quartz

    Audio filters: ladspa

```

auch da tauchen keine win32codecs auf.... werden die nun für wmv-dateien benötigt oder net???

[edit] habe xine-ui mal emerged, aber wenn ich das ausführen will, dann erhalte ich folgendes:

bash: xine-ui: command not found

muss ich nach dem emergen von xine-ui noch irgendwas machen?? [/edit]

lg. yona

----------

## EtaCarinae

Hi!

Doch, unter "Enabled optional drivers" steht doch bei "Codecs" win32. Das sind die.

Um Xine aufzurufen musst du nur eingeben: xine

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> ich habe grade beim mplayer (emerge ihn doch zur sicherheit) gesehen, dass dort kein win32codec-useflac mit drin ist.
> 
> hat er das jetzt automatisch? oder muss ich das noch zusätzlich setzen? habe mir die use-flags extra über emerge -pv mplayer anzeigen lassen O_o
> 
> etwas stutzig hat mich auch folgendes gemacht:
> ...

 

Setzt einfach mal das USE-Flag. Schaden kanns nicht, da Du die win32codecs ja haben möchtest  :Wink: 

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## Yonathan

habe ich wohl überlesen, doch weder unter

xine noch unter mplayer kann ich die wmv-datei öffnen  :Sad: 

bei xine bekomme ich folgenden fehler:

there ist no demuxer plugin available

und bei mplayer erhalte ich:

fehler beim öffnen des ausgewählten videotreibers (-vo)

----------

## EtaCarinae

Also mein mplayer hat die folgenden USE-Flags und damit läuft der eigentlich perfekt. Kannst ja mal mit deinen vergleichen:

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre6-r4  -3dfx +3dnow -3dnowext +X +aalib +alsa (-altivec) +arts +avi -bidi +cdparanoia -debug +dga +directfb +divx4linux -doc -dts -dv -dvb +dvd +dvdread -edl +encode +esd +fbcon -ggi +gif +gtk -i8x0 +ipv6 +jack -joystick +jpeg -libcaca -lirc -live -lzo +mad -matroska -matrox +mmx -mmxext +mpeg -mythtv +nas +nls +nvidia +oggvorbis +opengl -oss +png +real -rtc -samba +sdl -sse -sse2 +svga -tga +theora +truetype -v4l -v4l2 -xanim +xinerama +xmms +xv -xvid -xvmc 0 kB
```

Bzw. das "+jack" solltest du vielleicht durch "-jack" ersetzen wenn du jack nicht benutzen willst. Und "+nvidia" kommt bei ATI denke ich auch net gut. Daher "-nvidia".

----------

## Yonathan

hmmpf...

grade bei nvidia un i8x0 war ich mir net sicher, welchen ihc nehmen soll....

habe meine use-flags so gesetzt:

```

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre6-r4  -3dfx +3dnow +3dnowext +X +aalib +alsa (-altivec) +arts +avi -bidi -cdparanoia -debug +dga +directfb +divx4linux -doc -dts -dv -dvb +dvd -dvdread -edl +encode +esd +fbcon -ggi +gif +gtk -i8x0 +ipv6 -jack -joystick +jpeg -libcaca -lirc -live -lzo +mad -matroska -matrox +mmx +mmxext +mpeg -mythtv -nas +nls +nvidia +oggvorbis +opengl +oss +png -real -rtc +samba +sdl -sse -sse2 +svga -tga -theora +truetype -v4l -v4l2 -xanim -xinerama +xmms +xv -xvid +xvmc
```

werde allerdings das ganze nochmal emergen, diesesmal mit -nvidia und +i8x0

lg. yona

----------

## TheCurse

Ich benutze für alles Totem mit xine-backend. Läuft eigentlich bei allem tadellos, auch DVD-Menüs werden unterstützt.

----------

## Aldo

Um .wmv ansehen zu können sollte man evtl. noch +live setzen.

Ansonsten funktionieren auch Video-Streams nicht.

----------

## the-pugnacity

@the-curse wie hast du totem denn dazu bekommen?? vor allem mit welchen useflags??

----------

## firefly

xine kann schon etwas länger dvd-menüs

früher noch über ein zusätzliches plugin. Aber zumindestens seit der 0.9er version ist das fest mit drinn.

gruß

firefly

----------

## TheCurse

Hier mal meine USE-Flags und Version von Totem:

media-video/totem-1.0.2-r1  +a52 -debug +dvd -flac +gnome -lirc +mad +mpeg +ogg +theora +vorbis +win32codecs +xine 0 kB

----------

## Gentoonie

Um das problem nochmal aufzugreifen. Ich habe neuerdings auch das problem dass ich manche wmv und asf dateien nicht abspielen kann.

Diese Dateien besitze ich allerdings schon länger, und ich weiß dass ich sie schon auf gentoo anzeigen konnte. Nur mit meiner aktuellen installation will das nicht mehr.

Eine Lösung hierzu habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden.

----------

## schachti

Hast Du win32codecs in Deinen USE flags?

----------

## hoschi

Ich nutze Totem, ist genau so gut wie Mplayer und sieht besser aus.

Leider kommt mein Kernel-Treiber/DRM und das neueste Xorg nicht miteinander aus, mit "xvimagesink" sehen derzeit alle Videos "hässlich" aus, mit Vesa geht es. Schade.

Mplayer und Co. haben das selbe Problem  :Sad: 

----------

## Yonathan

meine mplayer funzt nach wie vor nicht  :Sad:  habe immernoch den oben genannten fehler  :Sad: 

und xine-ui kennt er jetzt garnet mehr, obwohl das paketd rauf ist O_o

yona

----------

## tuxian

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> meine mplayer funzt nach wie vor nicht  habe immernoch den oben genannten fehler 
> 
> und xine-ui kennt er jetzt garnet mehr, obwohl das paketd rauf ist O_o
> 
> yona

 

xine musst du eingeben, nicht xine-ui!

----------

## tgurr

Unter KDE benutze ich:

```

*  media-video/kaffeine

      Latest version available: 0.6-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.6-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 1,743 kB

      Homepage:    http://kaffeine.sourceforge.net/

      Description: Media player for KDE based on xine-lib.

      License:     GPL-2

```

Spielt alle Videodateien ab mit denen xine etwas anfangen kann, kann direkt DVB(-S) Karten ansprechen und DVD's abspielen.

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> und bei mplayer erhalte ich:
> 
> fehler beim öffnen des ausgewählten videotreibers (-vo)

 

Ich glaube eher, dass hier dein Ansatz zur Lösung sein sollte. Du kannst Dir per 

```
mplayer -vo help
```

 eine List aller mögliche Ausgabe Arten auflisten lassen. Probier die einfach mal durch.

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## misterxx

bei mir werden die wmv-Dateien mit xine auch nicht abgespielt  :Sad:  Er schreib: "kein demuxer-plugin vorhanden". Hier sind meine Flags:

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/win32codecs-20050216  +quicktime -real 0 kB
```

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/xine-ui-0.99.3  +X -aalib -directfb -lirc +nls 0 kB
```

pfad auf win32-codecs in der xine-einstellungen ist korrekt: /usr/lib/win32

was fehlt mir ?

----------

## wollja

Eine gute Möglichkeit sind noch media-video/vlc und aviplay.

Damit läuft so ziemlich alles.

Ansonsten benutze ich noch xine und mplayer.

----------

## misterxx

 *wollja wrote:*   

> Eine gute Möglichkeit sind noch media-video/vlc und aviplay.
> 
> Damit läuft so ziemlich alles.
> 
> Ansonsten benutze ich noch xine und mplayer.

 

kannst du mit xine wmv-Dateien abspielen ? wenn ja, poste bitte deine useflags für xine.

----------

## wollja

Mit xine nicht alle, weiss auch nicht warum.

Mit dem mplayer alle die ich so finden konnte, deswegen poste ich mal die Flags die ich beim mplayer gesetzt habe.

War zwar nicht die Frage, aber vielleicht hilfts dir ja trotzdem. :Wink: 

[

```
ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre7-r1  -3dfx +3dnow +3dnowext +X +aac +aalib +alsa (-altivec) +arts -bidi -bl +cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb +divx4linux -doc -dts -dv -dvb +dvd +dvdread -edl +encode +esd -fbcon +ggi +gif +gtk +i8x0 +ipv6 +jack -joystick +jpeg +libcaca -lirc +live -lzo +mad -matroska -matrox +mmx -mmxext -mythtv -nas +nls +nvidia +opengl +oss +png -real -rtc -samba +sdl +sse -sse2 +svga -tga +theora +truetype -v4l -v4l2 +vorbis +win32codecs -xanim -xinerama +xmms +xv +xvid -xvmc 0 kB
```

----------

## misterxx

danke, ich gucke mal.

----------

## misterxx

Für die, die es noch interessiert, ich habe rausgefunden: um wmv-Dateien mit xine abspielen zu können muss das Paket "xine-lib" mit USE="asf" gemergt sein.

----------

## SvenFischer

In xine-lib finde ich kein asf-Flag!

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.1-r2  +X -a52 +aac +aalib +alsa (-altivec) +arts -cle266 -directfb -dts +dvd -dxr3 +esd +fbcon +flac -gnome -i8x0 +imagemagick +ipv6 -libcaca +mad +mng +nls +nvidia +opengl +oss +samba +sdl +speex +theora -v4l -vcd -vidix +vorbis +win32codecs -xinerama +xv -xvmc 0 kB

----------

## b3cks

asf ist auch ein lokales USE-Flag. Portage scheint diese (noch?!) nicht anzuzeigen.

 *http://www.gentoo-portage.com/media-libs/xine-lib/USE wrote:*   

> asf -  Support for ASF demuxer (required for win32codecs)

 

----------

## Anarcho

Das USE-Flag asf gibt es erst ab der Version 1.1.1-r3, daher wird es nicht angezeigt.

----------

## misterxx

So sieht es aktuell bei mir aus und wmv-Dateien werden ohne Probleme abgespielt:

```
acer@root # emerge -pv xine-lib

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies   ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.1-r3  +X -a52 -aac -aalib +alsa (-altivec) +arts +asf -cle266 -debug -directfb -dts +dvd -dxr3 -esd -fbcon +ffmpeg +flac -gnome -i8x0 +imagemagick +ipv6 -libcaca +mad +mng +nls -nvidia +opengl +oss +samba +sdl -speex -theora -v4l -vcd -vdr -vidix +vorbis +win32codecs -xinerama +xv -xvmc 0 kB [2]

```

----------

